# Preorder now - tamiya 60326 - 1:32 de havilland mosquito fb mk.vi



## karr1981 (Feb 5, 2011)

COMING SOON - PREORDER YOURS NOW AT Modelkitworld!

TAMIYA 60326 - 1:32 DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO FB MK.VI

Hi Guys, we are pleased to announce we are now taking preorders for this hugely anticipated kit that is setting new standards for aircraft kit details










http://store.modelkitworld.com/tamiya-60326-1-32-de-havilland-mosquito-fb-mk-vi/

PREORDER YOURS NOW FOR ONLY £143.95
(RRP: £159.99 YOU SAVE £16.04)

*Expected Release Date 10/08/2015*

The "Wooden Wonder" makes an appearance in highly impressive 1/32 scale! That was the nickname given to the De Havilland Mosquito series of aircraft, an ingenious and beautiful design which saw the versatile airplane made almost entirely of wood.

Features:


Highly-detailed cockpit, plus depiction of four machine guns complete with ammo cases and belts.
Paintable tires use assembly tread sections and capture compression caused by plane weight.
Choose open or closed bomb bay. 20mm auto cannons and two 500lb bomb parts are found inside.
Tail wheel mud guard and strut are depicted. Left and right sides of horizontal stabilizer are part of the same piece, as on the actual aircraft.
The kit includes parts to recreate propellers with the early variant slim line blades, or wider paddle type blades.
Detailed 4-piece engine cowling offers a selection of standard or longer intake-fitted tropical filter parts.
The Merlin engines are breathtakingly recreated, including depictions of the supercharger. Just like on the real Mosquito, the engine mount and landing gear struts are integrated.
The model can be assembled with exhausts uncovered or covered.

*The UK version will have additional clear parts for the engine covers*


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice!


----------

